# java tool um UML diagramme zu erstellen



## Freak2k (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche Beispiele in Java um einen UML Editor zu programmieren.
kennt jemand was Gutes?
Muss nicht viel können! Nur damit ich einen Einstieg finde, wie man rangehen kann.

m.f.G.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Schau mal hier:
http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-GEF-EMF/gef-emf.html

 Gruß Tom


----------

